# Darkhorse archery



## Slugman (Jan 12, 2010)

As promised today is the official unveiling of the arrow brand! 

Darkhorse Archery is an official trade mark and the following logo will be found on our arrows, hats, t-shirts etc.! 
Staff shooter application will be out before the end of this week, so all those that requested an application will be recieving the finalized version of these in their emails!

Looking forward to recieving your applications!


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

glad to hear things are moving along. Can't wait to hear what you come up with for a fatshaft. Maybe 400 spine, 7.5gpi and tough as nails with a unibushing bach end for protection!!!!!!!!!!!! Sign me up for those!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Slugman (Jan 12, 2010)

*Fatties*

So what your saying is you would really like a fat shaft arrow?
With that kind of enthusiasm I'd best make sure your the first to know when we start development of those eh?!!


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

Let me know for sure cause I do love my fatshafts and I am looking for a new one right now!


----------



## wookie (Oct 11, 2002)

Oooooohhhhh! Fat Shafts!


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

*Shafts*

Any crossbow shafts.


----------



## Slugman (Jan 12, 2010)

*Crossbow*

Sorry Ray, not yet. I'll just throw this one out there - I hear some guys just take a good 300 shaft and cut them down to bolt size. I know that would definatley make for an extremely stiff bolt I am sure, but with out proper testing I am leary about even suggesting that.


----------



## SuphanXP (Jan 1, 2010)

BOOYA!! Finally, I have been anxiously waiting for this unveiling!! Likin' the Logo to but maybe, and this is just a suggestion, a Black Pegasus? Maybe that one will have to wait for a special shaft selection. Right on Slugman, get those staff shooter applications out buddy!


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

*300 Shaft*

What is the ID and OD of the 300 shaft?
Thanks,
Raymond


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

Excellent news my friend! Can't wait to put some Darkhorses in my stable! They should be very popular by this time next year! :darkbeer:


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

As I stated over on BZ ... Congrats Cam ... Cant wait to zip them thru a bear in the spring ... I would Look forward to them for fall but as your aware here in BC season starts in just 47 days


----------



## Justin82 (Mar 12, 2009)

love to see what you have for 500's, sign me up for a dozen just for the fact that your a Canadian company:wink:


----------



## born2shoot3 (May 9, 2010)

cant wait to try out the 300s, i would still love to see some 340s.


----------



## Slugman (Jan 12, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the support guys, it has been a long road to get to this point... alittle more to go before product is avaliable but won't be long now. Just a quick update, we decided it was a better move to go with a 340 then the 300. 
It is probably less common to find guys who shoot arrows over 30" in which case a 340 is plenty stiff enough for those that shoot a 29" or under arrow out of 70lb rigs.


----------



## born2shoot3 (May 9, 2010)

thats a great move for me slugman and i think many other people cant wait to try those out, any details on the gpi


----------



## scars (Jul 3, 2009)

*shafts*

Hey, great to see a Canadian company breaking out can't wait for more info and possibly a staff shooter app.


----------



## Slugman (Jan 12, 2010)

*Apps*

Thanks Scars sent u a pm!


----------



## Blackhawk02 (Jan 12, 2009)

*Fat Shafts!!!*

I'd love to see some big kickass fat shafts!!! give me some tree trunks to throw down the lane! I'd love to have some Fat Shafts for Vegas in February!!

Dan.


----------

